# How strict is BMQ?



## W.J (15 Jul 2014)

Hey there. I'm leaving for boot camp in a few days and was wondering how strict it will be; would it be anything like Full Metal Jacket? I'm looking forward to that old school boot camp experience where they break you down mentally and physically before buiding you back up. Thanks for your replys.


----------



## Seanjj (15 Jul 2014)

It's a blanket party!


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2014)

W.J said:
			
		

> Hey there. I'm leaving for boot camp in a few days and was wondering how strict it will be; would it be anything like Full Metal Jacket? I'm looking forward to that old school boot camp experience where they break you down mentally and physically before buiding you back up. Thanks for your replys.


Really?  Really?

Did you do *ANY* searching here?

Here's a couple of places to start:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/42715.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html

If you've been in the process long enough to get accepted and be ready to head off to BMQ (in case nobody told you, it's not "boot camp" here in Canada), I fear for you.

Read.  Learn.

Locked.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

